# Managing Kindle Unlimited



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I subscribed to KU when Amazon had a special rate back before Christmas.  How do others manage their KU "want to read" books?  I started a Wish List and, as I run across KU books I would like to read, I put them on this list.  However, today, I find that some of the books I placed there are no longer "free".  Do titles routinely go on and off the KU program?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have 2 amazon wishlists for KU. One with books that are now in KU and another of books that I am waiting to be in KU. Once a week or so I go through the wishlists on my Voyage and if needed I move books out of the KU list into the want list. And sometimes books come up to be in KU and then I move them into the KU list. I do this from my Voyage as its the only kindle/app that shows if its KU while in the wishlist. 

I have lost some books out of the KU list, but then I also have been able to add some from the "want" list also. I always hover around 300 books on my KU wishlist. 

I think book are put in in 3 months blocks by the author and they can take them out then. So the more you have on your list, the less bother it is when stuff comes out of it.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Two different lists is a good idea! I have a KUWantToRead list at Goodreads, and am always disappointed when something is not in Kindle Unlimited anymore.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I did put all the KU wish books on a goodreads list too, but its harder to keep up with. 

Since I can move items right from the wishlist on my voyage, it takes no time at all. I did lose about 20 book from KU list on my last check, which was disappointing. Many of those were from Zebra(kensington) and sourcebook publisher. Also from open road media. When I checked the numbers it looked like a lot of their stuff had been removed from KU. So I moved them to my "wait for loan" list and I'll keep checking. I am not in a hurry. I have had books that came out of KU for a while and then right back in after a couple of months.  

I figure the longer my KU wishlist is with stuff I actually want to read, the better to find something. I prepaid the 2 year sub in July on Prime day. I took that risk thinking there surely will be enough to read. And it brought the cost down to 5.99 so its worthwhile for me. 

Anytime I get a suggestion or a recommend I check and if the book is KU, on the list it goes. I rarely if ever browse for KU books in the store anymore as its so flooded with stuff in my genres that are just not good. 

On goodreads, with the combination of the price and KU listing now on a book and my chrome library plugin, I can see at once glance if the book is available anywhere for borrow. KU or my libraries.  Love it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one list for books I'd like to read.

And a second list for books that are in KU.

Occasionally I might check out the KU list and discover that a book is no longer in the program. At that point I decide whether I want to put it on my regular list or just delete it.

I have 10 borrowed and on my kindle. When I borrow them I immediately put them into a KU collection. When I go to read one, I take it out of the collection and read it, and then return it.

On GR, when I start a book, I shelve it for this year and also as a KU book.

You can go to MYC&D and have it show only borrows . . . you'll be able to see KU books you have borrowed as well as any books from the library that youv'e borrowed and returned. It would be better if you could see KU books you've returned, but it doesn't work that way; that's why I mark 'em on GR.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You can see your returned KU books if you go to the drop down menu under account and pick "Your KU". There you can show borrowed, all or just returned. It shows all the books I ever borrowed with KU, back to the first time I had KU. I had cancelled in between but it still shows all those books also.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> You can see your returned KU books if you go to the drop down menu under account and pick "Your KU". There you can show borrowed, all or just returned. It shows all the books I ever borrowed with KU, back to the first time I had KU. I had cancelled in between but it still shows all those books also.


Cool! Is that relatively new? I know it was an issue before . . . . or maybe it was just an issue with KOLL titles. I've only had KU for a month or so. . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Not sure how new it is. I think I found it only a couple of months ago or so. Or 3 months. Good for when you can't remember all the books you read in the past with KU.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh that's neat! Means I can throw away my KU have read list. But I probably won't. LOL

Between my KU TBR & OD TBR I probably don't have to buy anything any time soon. Easy for me to say, but sales and that one-click thing... it ain't happening. In fact I just bought a series by Rose Lerner and am currently reading that straight through and ignoring a couple of OD checkouts. 

*am hopeless*


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Atunah, that is amazing! I never knew I could see what I've returned. Thank you!

I have lists on Amazon, which I access through the web side. One for Kindle Lending Library books (KU), and one for KU with audio. When I check one out, I delete it from the list.

I keep track on goodreads, if I check one out it goes on the 2016 KU shelf there.

I also keep spread sheets in Google Drive and have a page devoted solely to KU, where I list them by month, and whether I read or listened to it, retail, and how many pages, along with my star rating.


----------

